# Desert safari



## Crabberz (Jun 9, 2012)

Just a quickie guys,

Can anyone recommend an evening desert safari, dune buggy experience, 4 x 4 or quadbike session in the desert? There just seem so many companies to choose from?
Thanks a lot 😊


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

I've used Arabian nights and desert rangers from entertainer books, both are good.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

I can UN-recommend North Tours


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

wazza2222 said:


> I can UN-recommend North Tours


Lolllll....


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

How about the ones that are in the Entertainer book? Are they any good? We have friends coming over soon and need to plan some activities.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Simey told us about this gem: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...bai/159086-fun-things-do-day.html#post1206848


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

wazza2222 said:


> I can UN-recommend North Tours


I can also un-recommend them, as one of their drivers pulled away from the kerb (whilst illegally parked), without his lights on at night, and drove right into me.

And somehow managed to get the liability for damage stuck on me, with a brand new car and 500km on the clock. 

Kents.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Lama Tours is also good ... They do dessert safari. I think they have a voucher in entertainer - at least they did a couple of years ago when we went.


----------

